# Hunting Guide licensing



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Can anybody tell me of the best place to find info on Hunting guide licensing requirements? (And fishing for that matter.) -Thanks


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm not positive but I think you need to be working for an approved outfitter before you can get your guiding license.
Maybe pm goofyelk, he seems to know about it.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks, middlefork. goofy, pm on the way!:smile:


----------

